# Need help restoring my image



## Mp2899 (Nov 26, 2004)

I had 2 drives. My 2nd drive is no longer any good. So I'm trying to put in a replacement. Now I'm trying to send an image that is a yr old onto my 2 hard drives.

I have my backup.bak image on a CD and FAT16 Hard Drive. I've tried it both ways and it's not working for me.

This is what I've been doing.

I boot off the CD and then I type:
mount /dev/hdd /mnt (This is for the image on the Hard Drive)
Then i get the error telling me it cant' find a FAT filesystem

I can't go any further.  

hda New Hard Drive-Primary Master
hdb Old Tivo Drive (the one that still works)-Primary Slave
hdc CD-Sec Master
hdd FAT16-Sec Slave

Do I have to unlock the drives???

Can any one please help me?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

For the FAT partition MFStools specifies FAT32 not FAT16 - have no idea whether this is root of problem or not. Is there more than one partition on the hard drive? If so you need to tell it which one is the first FAT partition with *mount \dev\hddx \mnt* where x is the number of the partition. Looks like you may also have your slashes going the wrong way unless type in your post.


----------



## Mp2899 (Nov 26, 2004)

I'll try it with a FAT32 partition with one partition.

I'll also try the backslashes.


----------



## Mp2899 (Nov 26, 2004)

That didn't work.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

If you also have it on the cd why not mount that? And funtoupgrade - you are the one with the slashes going the wrong way.


----------



## Mp2899 (Nov 26, 2004)

It doesn't work with the CD either.

What should I be typing to mount my CD. Perhaps I'm typing the wrong command.


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

Mp2899 said:


> I had 2 drives. My 2nd drive is no longer any good. So I'm trying to put in a replacement. Now I'm trying to send an image that is a yr old onto my 2 hard drives.
> 
> I have my backup.bak image on a CD and FAT16 Hard Drive. I've tried it both ways and it's not working for me.
> 
> ...


Try:

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/dos

You can do it from a CD too:


----------



## Mp2899 (Nov 26, 2004)

I tried using the following commands:

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hdd /mnt/dos

It gave me this error:
mount: fs type udf not supported by kernel


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm guessing here, but you have Roxio for CD burning software and did a drag to disk for your .bak file from the fat16 hard drive? If not then maybe a breif history on how the .bak was created and burned to the cd may enlighten us.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There is no reason FAT16 shouldn't work.


----------



## Mp2899 (Nov 26, 2004)

IT FINALLY WORKED!  Thank you all for your help.

I couldn't get the cd to mount, but I tried it again with the FAT32 partition. I had to mkdir first before I could move on to the next command.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mp2899 (Nov 26, 2004)

I created the CD using Roxio. I dragged the .bak file from a NTFS partition.

To create the file I just followed the steps found in the Interactive Guide. 

When it came to restoring the file, the Interactive Guide didn't help much.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Just FYI - using "drag to drop" in Roxio is not the best way to make a data cd.


----------

